# Freezer care?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I caught a nice walleye yesterday that I would like mounted. I searched on the internet to see what the best way to store them in the freezer was. I came across a few that said to wrap it in a wet towel and then plastic bag over that. So that's what I did. Is this correct? I hope so....


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes it is. Just be sure that the outer plastic bag is rolled *tight* and *taped tight* over the soaking bath towel. The walleye will keep indefinitely that way. It's also much preferred to freeze fish in a freezer that IS NOT the frost-free type. Good luck.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

you got it !!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope the fish wasn't caught in a river... congrats on the wall hanger

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Got_2_fish said:


> I hope the fish wasn't caught in a river... congrats on the wall hanger
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Yep. It sure was. The Maumee river in the southern part of Toledo, Oh. It's completely legal. There is a picture of it in the Warm water fishing section of this site under the "Maumee River" thread.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats on the fish!!! just to extend on the already spot on advice... i like to have then wrapped real tight and tapped once (of course w out squeezing it to miscontourt it) and then i double bag it again w/ the same procedure, and then another important thing to try and do is pay it in the freezer FLAT and on the non show side... aka the side you want to be the show side faces up and has nothing resting one it.


----------

